# New cassette and chain for Dura Ace di2



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm looking to get different geared cassette for my 2011 Dura Ace di2 so I'm looking to get new cassette and chain. 

Looking to get a one piece cassette. Would the Sram Red OG 1090 work well with the di2? Which chain shifts well with the di2?


----------

